# الحيوانات في الكتاب المقدس



## BishoRagheb (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*حيوانات الكتاب المقدس
خلق اللَّه الحيوانات فى اليوم السادس لأجل الإنسان​

بقرة
1 صموئيل6: 12
يوجد بقر حلوب وبقر لحم.
وتنتج البقرة اللبن بكميات وفيرة، يستخدم في عمل الجبن والمسلي.
تمساح
 حزقيال5: 13
كانت التماسيح تعيش في نهر النيل فى مصر وهو حيوان شرس، مغطى بحراشيف منيعة ترد السهام
والحراب والرماح.
ثعلب
قضاة 15: 4
يعرف الثعلب بسرعته وخفة حركته ودهائه وشرهه. يُضرب به المثل لشدة مكره.
 جدى
 لوقا ١٥: 29
.(١٩ ،١٥ : يأكل الإنسان لحم الجدى، كان يستخدم أحياًنا محرقة للرب ( قضاة ١٣
 جمل
 قضاة ٨: ٢١ 
الجمل 
نوعان: جمل بسنامين وجل بسنام واحد.
الجمل حيوان مجتر، فى معدته تجويف مقسّم إلى حويصلات تمتلىء عند شربه ماءً يكفيه لمدة عشرين
إلى ثلاثين يومًا.
يدعوه العرب سفينة الصحراء.
 حصان (خيل)
 ١ ملوك ٢٠: ١٩ 
حيوان ذكى وّفى مطيع، أستخدمه الإنسان في مجالات الزراعة والصيد، كما كان يجر المركبات فى
المعارك وفى المواكب الرسمية.
حمار 
متى ٢١:١ 
أصغر حجمًا من الحصان. يُستخدم لحمل الأثقال وللركوب. ركبه السيد المسيح عند دخوله أورشليم.
حمل 
عدد ٢٨:٩ 
يمدنا بالصوف واللحم واللبن والجلود. كانت الحملان (الخراف) ُتستخدم كذبائح لّله علامة حب له لغفران
الخطايا.
 ذئب 
إشعياء ١١: 6
حجمه مثل حجم الكلب الكبير، يتصف بالإفتراس والشراسة.
إذ خافه الإنسان إفترسه، وإذا واجهه فرّ منه.
ينام في حذر، يفتح عينًا ويغلق الأخرى.
ضفدعة 
الخروج ٨: 3
حيوان بر مائى، ملأت الضفادع أرض مصر عندما رفض فرعون أن يطلق الشعب ليعبد الّله.
 فيل 
١ مكابيين ١: ١٧ 
كانت الأفيال ُتستخدم للركوب ولحمل الأسلحة فى المعارك الحربية.
قرد ٢ 
أخبار الأيام ٩: ٢١ 
حيوان رشيق متسلق يعيش في الغابات.
توجد أنواع كثيرة منه.
يحاول بعض العلماء أن يثبتوا أن الإنسان أصله قرد وأنهما أبناء عمومة، لكن البعض الأخر يؤكد هذه
النظرية واستحالتها.
كلب
 أيوب ٣٠: 1
من أكثر الحيوانات وفاءً للإنسان، وهو ذكي شغوف باللعب.
تستخدم الكلاب الكبيرة فى الحراسة والصيد.
 نمر 
إرميا ١٣: 23
حيوان قوى كاسر، يعيش فى الغابات، له بقع سوداء كبيرة على جلده.​​منقول*​*صلولي كتيييير
​*


----------



## mero_engel (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا بيشوي*
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يبارارك حياتك ويكون معاك*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 ديسمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا بيشوي*
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *ربنا يبارارك حياتك ويكون معاك*​



*شكرااااااااااااااااااااا
لمروووووووووورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 ديسمبر 2008)

حمار 
متى ٢١:١ 
أصغر حجمًا من الحصان. يُستخدم لحمل الأثقال وللركوب. ركبه السيد المسيح عند دخوله أورشليم

بس ربنا ركب جحش مش حمار يابيشوى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل يا بيشو 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> حمار
> متى ٢١:١
> أصغر حجمًا من الحصان. يُستخدم لحمل الأثقال وللركوب. ركبه السيد المسيح عند دخوله أورشليم
> 
> بس ربنا ركب جحش مش حمار يابيشوى​



شكرا
لمرورك
بس انا هنا افيد العام
كلمة حمار هنا عامة
ولا تعني شخص الحمار
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
لمرووووووووورك


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا بيشو
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...




*شكرااااااااااااااااااااا
لمروووووووووورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------

